# Object complements in Romanian



## sagagossard

Salut!
Sunt vorbitor de spaniolă și aș dori să știu care sunt complenți de obiect în român, vă rog. 

încercare meu:
Diana cumpară [(un cadou)1 (pe Max)2]3

1. Diana îl cumpară pe Max
2. Diana îi cumpară un cadou
3. ??????? nu am idee
Altă întrebare: cum pot traduce ”Hay”(there is, there are)

 Mersi!!!


----------



## jazyk

Diana îi cumpără un cadou lui Max. Diana le compra un regalo a Max. Ese _a Max_ es objeto indirecto y si es nombre de persona masculino, aparece un _lui_ antes para marcar el dativo. El pronome _îi_ es obligatorio cuando se explicita el objeto indirecto singular (tanto masculino como femenino). No importa si el dativo viene antes o después del pronombre, hay que usar_ îi_.

A doua frază este corectă: Diana îi cumpără un cadou - Diana le compra un regalo.

Hay - este (singular), sunt (plural).

Nu înţeleg a treia întrebare.


----------



## ibz

"there is" se poate traduce și cu "există" în unele cazuri (dacă nu e vorba de o persoană), de ex: There is a possibility. => Există o posibilitate.


----------



## sagagossard

Mulțumesc!
A treia întrebare mă refer la dublul complement: Diana se lo compra (para Max)... cum ar fi în româna? Diana îi cumpară-l (lui Max)... așa? 

În feminin ar fi: Max îi cumpară un cadou Dianei. Nu-i așa?


----------



## mikey21

jazyk said:


> Diana îi cumpără un cadou lui Max. (Sagagossard, mira aquí)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Nu înţeleg a treia întrebare.



Ya le respondiste  

Hay - este, e (estar) (sg)
----- sunt (estar) (pl)
----- se află (con el sentido de "situarse"), există (existir) (sg+pl)

A la derecha hay una iglesia catolica desde el siglo X - To the right there is a Catholic church - La dreapta se află o biserică catolică din secolul X

Y, a veces, debes decir "ai":
no hay ningun modo - there's no way - n-ai cum / n-ai nicio cale (n-ai = nu ai)
no hay porque llorar - there's no reason to cry - n-ai de ce să plângi

Debes saber que "este, e, sunt" no son verbos impersonales, a diferencia de "hay".

Diana se lo compra - Diana i-l cumpără.

"Cumpără-l" es la forma del imperativo (compralo).

Max îi cumpără un cadou Dianei. Așa-i


----------



## alinapopi

Hola, Mickey,

_A la derecha hay una iglesia catolica desde el siglo X_ => se dice _del siglo X_ 

Saludos,
Alina


----------



## mikey21

Hola Alina,

Muchas gracias por la corrección!

Un abrazo


----------

